# silica gel packs



## thebestofthecentury (Mar 20, 2010)

could we possibly use these to cure or store the buds?


----------



## ishnish (Mar 20, 2010)

could always try it out and let us know how it works...
I think it'd only be necessary if your in a very humid climate..
I was thinking this was gonna be about a silica supplement.. :doh:
oh well..


----------



## HippyInEngland (Mar 20, 2010)

thebestofthecentury said:
			
		

> could we possibly use these to cure or store the buds?


 
Hello Thebestofthecentury 

I have been using them for years.

Every jar I have stored has a 5cm x 5cm Silica packet in it.

Nothing worse than opening a jar 6 months after curing it to find that smell of ammonia knowing that you just ruined a whole jar to mould.

eace:


----------



## Locked (Mar 20, 2010)

I use them in my jars as well...anytime we buy clothes and they come with them I collect them...


----------



## Droopy Dog (Mar 20, 2010)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Hello Thebestofthecentury
> 
> I have been using them for years.
> 
> ...



Had that happen.  :hairpull: 

No idea why I never thought of it, have several large ones in the gun safe.:doh: 

DD


----------



## thebestofthecentury (Mar 20, 2010)

yea i would think to put them in for less time, like 24 hours, but one question, how was the bud afterwards, on a successful silica packet cure?


----------



## db33322 (Mar 21, 2010)

There a great thing to have on hand, I use them in every jar and put a couple in the bottom of my brown bags under a bit of shredded up bag. Humidity is really bad around here.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 21, 2010)

thebestofthecentury said:
			
		

> yea i would think to put them in for less time, like 24 hours, but one question, how was the bud afterwards, on a successful silica packet cure?


 
I think Hippy puts them in his jars of ALREADY cured product.

You want quick-dry, put a strong fan in your drying chamber, you'll get quick-dried.

The slower the cure, the better the herb.


----------

